# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Ατμογεννήτρια Τefal GV7095 - Ξεκινάει με την Βαλβίδα ατμού ανοιχτή και βγάζει νερά.

## Wired

Καλημέρα,

Εχώ την ατμογεννήτρια Τefal GV7095 η οποία ξαφνικά άρχισε να βγάζει νερά μαζί με τον ατμό. Διαπίστωσα πώς η βαλβίδα ατμού του καζανιού ανοίγει αμέσως και παραμένει ανοιχτή κατα την εκκίνηση του συστήματος πριν καν ακόμη το πράσσινο λαμπάκι ετοιμότητας ανάψει. Μετά απο δοκιμές διαπίστωσα πως μόλις βραχυκυκλώσω τις δύο επαφές που εχει στο πλάι του καζανιού (αισθητήρας στάθμης μάλλον) τότε η βαλβίδα ατμού του καζανιού κλείνει, το λαμπάκι ετοιμότητας ανάβει και η βαλβίδα ανοιγοκλείνει κανονικά με τιν εντολή απο το πλήκτρο στη χειρολαβή του σίδερου. Παρόλα αυτα λιγο αργότερα ανάβει το κόκκινο λαμπάκι χαμήλής στάθμης νερού που μπορει να είναι και αληθινό γιατι το δοκιμάζω με λιγο νερο στο καζανι. Ολλα τα υπόλοιπα λειτουργούν κανονικα, αντλίες- αντιστάσεις κτλ. εκτος απο το θερμικό ή θερμοστάτη επαφής (ενα στρόγγυλο όργανο που είναι βιδωμένο στο κάτω μέρος του καζανιού με δύο επαφές και παρεμβάλεται μεταξύ τις τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος της αντίστασης απο την πλακέτα και της αντίστασης) που δίνει συνέχεια διακοπή κατα τη μέτρηση με το πολύμετρο.(σημειωτέο οτι αυτο προέκυψε μετά το αρχικό πρόβλημα μαλλον μετά απο τις δοκιμές που έκανα).
Σε ενα άλλο παρόμοιο τόπικ διάβασα πως ίσως φταίει το Triac της βαλβίδας ατμού στην πλακέτα.

Αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα.

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## diony

κάποια ατμοσυστήματα ξεκινάνε με τη βαλβίδα ατμού ενεργοποιημένη , αλλά μόλις το νερό πιάσει κάποια θερμοκρασία , και πολύ πριν ατμοποιηθεί την απενεργοποιούνε , και από κει και πέρα ενεργοποιείται από το κουμπί ατμού πλέον

πιθανό να έχει και το δικό σου τέτοιο σύστημα ,απλά να μην απενεργοποιεί έγκαιρα τη βαλβίδα , με το γνωστό αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Wired

> κάποια ατμοσυστήματα ξεκινάνε με τη βαλβίδα ατμού ενεργοποιημένη , αλλά μόλις το νερό πιάσει κάποια θερμοκρασία , και πολύ πριν ατμοποιηθεί την απενεργοποιούνε , και από κει και πέρα ενεργοποιείται από το κουμπί ατμού πλέον
> 
> πιθανό να έχει και το δικό σου τέτοιο σύστημα ,απλά να μην απενεργοποιεί έγκαιρα τη βαλβίδα , με το γνωστό αποτέλεσμα


Λέτε να ξεκινήσω απο την πλακέτα? και συγκεκριμένα απο το Triac της βαλβίδας?

----------


## diony

βάσει αυτού που γράφεις πιο κάτω , μάλλον δεν φταίει το Triac




> Μετά απο δοκιμές διαπίστωσα πως μόλις βραχυκυκλώσω τις δύο επαφές που εχει στο πλάι του καζανιού (αισθητήρας στάθμης μάλλον) τότε η βαλβίδα ατμού του καζανιού κλείνει, το λαμπάκι ετοιμότητας ανάβει και η βαλβίδα ανοιγοκλείνει κανονικά με τιν εντολή απο το πλήκτρο στη χειρολαβή του σίδερου.



βγάλε μία καθαρή Φώτο από αυτό





> μόλις βραχυκυκλώσω τις δύο επαφές που εχει στο πλάι του καζανιού (αισθητήρας στάθμης μάλλον)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> άρχισε να βγάζει νερά μαζί με τον ατμό.





> που μπορει να είναι και αληθινό γιατι το δοκιμάζω με λιγο νερο


 Άσχετο , αλλά δεν πρέπει να βγάζει και νερό. (μπας και τρύπησε χαμηλώτερα το υπερυψωμένο σωληνάκι εντός του καζανιού)

----------


## Wired

> βάσει αυτού που γράφεις πιο κάτω , μάλλον δεν φταίει το Triac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> βγάλε μία καθαρή Φώτο από αυτό


20171122_174422.jpg20171122_174357.jpg

 Καλημέρα,

Μετά απο ενα πιο ενδελεχη ελεγχο, βραχυκυκλωσα τις επαφες του θερμοστάτη (μαλλον για θερμοστατη το βλεπω το στρογγυλο λευκο εξαρτημα στη φοτο 3) και ξεκίνησα το ατμοσιδερο το οποιο προθερμανθηκε κανονικα , εφτασε σε φαση ετοιμοτητας με το πρασσινο λαμπακι να εχει αναψει , η αντλια τραβηξε κανονικα νερο , η βαλβιδα αφου το σιδερο ηρθε σε ετοιμοτητα δουλευε κανονικα με χειρισμο απο το πληκτρο στη χειρολαβη. με λιγα λόγια ολλα λειτουργησαν καλα. το μονο που δεν εκανε ηταν οτι οσο ειχα βραχυκυκωμενο το θερμοστατη δεν αναψε ποτε η ενδειξη χαμηλης σταθμης νερου αν και το εξαντλησα μεχρι και την τελευταια σταγονα,ενω μολιις αρω το βραχυκυκλωμα αμμεσα περνει εντολη η αντλια να βαλει νερα και αφου δεν εχει νερο αναβει το λαμπακι νερου.

Μηπως τελικα το λευκο πραγματάκι δεν ειναι απλα ενας θερμοστάτης?
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44318
το Εβγαλα και δεν γράφει τίποτα ουτε καν βαθμους  μονο αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικά στο χαρτακι 20171108_181245.jpg 
Τι προτεινετε να κανω ?
Που μπορω να βρω αυτο το ανταλλακτικο?

----------


## diony

αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας είναι , (δεν ξέρω τι είδος ) , αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο αν φταίει αυτός ή κάποιο εξάρτημα από την πλακέτα με την οποία συνεργάζεται

----------


## Wired

> αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας είναι , (δεν ξέρω τι είδος ) , αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο αν φταίει αυτός ή κάποιο εξάρτημα από την πλακέτα με την οποία συνεργάζεται


καλημέρα,

Παντως χθες βραχυκυκλωσα παλι τον στρογγυλο αισθητηρα και με αυτο τον τροπο δουλεψα το ατμοσιδερο για 2 ωρες συνεχομενα  χωρις το παραμικρο προβλημα.
20171124_005405.jpg20171108_180056.jpg20171108_181105.jpg

Υποθετω πως ο στρογγυλος αισθητηρας ειναι θερμοστατης και ο μακροστενος (που γραφει απο κατω TF308 C ) ειναι θερμικο ασφαλειας στους 308 βαθμους , η είναι το αναποδο??

Δεν ξερω! Παντως στον στρογγυλο μετραω παντα διακοπη και αν δεν τον βραχυκυκλωσω δεν θερμενεται η αντισταση καν.

Καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη.

Σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## misterno

Το στρόγγυλο είναι θερμική ασφάλεια. Άρα θα πρέπει να είναι συνεχώς κλειστή επαφή και μόλις πιάσει την ονομαστική θερμοκρασία να ανοίξει. Ο θερμοστάτης ορίζει την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία με ρύθμιση από τον χρήστη. Άρα το 1ο πράγμα που θα χρειαστεί να ελέγξεις είναι να βγάλεις το στρόγγυλο εκτός και να το μετρήσεις με ωμόμετρο για σχεδόν μηδενική αντίσταση σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος. Οτιδήποτε άλλο δείχνει ότι έχει χαλάσει και θα πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί με ίδιο. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## diony

εδώ κάπου μπερδεύτηκα
στο #6 γράφεις 




> Μετά απο ενα πιο ενδελεχη ελεγχο, βραχυκυκλωσα τις επαφες του θερμοστάτη (μαλλον για θερμοστατη το βλεπω το στρογγυλο λευκο εξαρτημα στη φοτο 3)


βάζοντας 2 μόνο φωτογραφίες του αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας (δεν υπάρχει φωτο 3 )

και στο #8 γράφεις πάλι  



> Παντως χθες βραχυκυκλωσα παλι τον στρογγυλο αισθητηρα και με αυτο τον τροπο δουλεψα το ατμοσιδερο για 2 ωρες συνεχομενα χωρις το παραμικρο προβλημα.



τελικά βραχυκύκλωσες το ίδιο εξάρτημα και τις 2 φορές ?

----------


## Wired

> εδώ κάπου μπερδεύτηκα
> στο #6 γράφεις 
> 
> 
> 
> βάζοντας 2 μόνο φωτογραφίες του αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας (δεν υπάρχει φωτο 3 )
> 
> 
> Εμενα μου εμφανιζει και τις 4 φωτο (οι 2 πρωτες με τον αισθητηρα, η τριτη με το θερμικο λειτουργιας και η τεταρτη με το χαρτακι που γραφει τα χαρακτηριστικα του)
> ...



Ναι, απλα τη δευτερη φορα το εβαλα και σε κανονικη λειτουργια για 2 ωρες.

Βγαζει κανεις ακρη απο τα χαρκτηριστικα στους ποσους βαθμους ειναι το θερμικο?

200?

----------


## diony

ο θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας είναι κάτω από 200 0C είναι και συνήθως είναι 12-15 0C μικρότερος από τη θερμική ασφάλεια

----------


## Wired

> ο θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας είναι κάτω από 200 0C είναι και συνήθως είναι 12-15 0C μικρότερος από τη θερμική ασφάλεια


Μα το μακροστενο κεραμικο θερμικο γραφει 308C. δεν ισχυει?
μηπως ισως επειδη το boiler εχει εξωτερικα την αντισταση και επηρεαζετε πιο αμεσα?
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση μπορει να ειναι το θερμικο λειτουργιας στους 200 και το θερμικο ασφαλειας στους 308 οπως γραφει?

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## diony

δε μπορώ να σου απαντήσω με σιγουριά , κάθε εταιρία έχει τα δικά της , και ανάλογα με τη θέση που τα τοποθετεί έχουν και αντίστοιχες τιμές σε °C εννοώ
το πιο σίγουρο είναι να ζητήσεις το γνήσιο ανταλλακτικό από την αντιπροσωπεία


edit 
δες εδώ κομπλέ πλάκα  *από άλλο μοντέλο* , το θερμοστάτη τον ονομάζει 139° C 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tefal-res...0AAOSw9fRZw7YY

----------

